# Havanese Rescue Inc. Ads



## Administrator (Aug 5, 2010)

This is to follow up on an earlier request from some community members to run banner ads for HRI. 

I have been in touch with KG from HRI and she has confirmed that the Board of Directors for HRI has agreed to take us up on our offer. As soon as the art work is done, you will see some banner ads for HRI. 

Yung


----------



## Administrator (Aug 5, 2010)

And they are supplying us the artwork.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I APPROVE this message


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo: *HAPPY DANCE! *:whoo:

:cheer2: Go rescue! :cheer2: Go rescue! :cheer2: Go rescue! :cheer2:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

That's wonderful the HRI board approved the advertising. It will be nice to have a new banner or Ad. Will it go where the 2010 Calendar ad is?


----------



## Administrator (Aug 5, 2010)

SMARTY said:


> That's wonderful the HRI board approved the advertising. It will be nice to have a new banner or Ad. Will it go where the 2010 Calendar ad is?


Most likely.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah! That makes me happy!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

AWESOME! I've been waiting for that banner to come down for a long time....and that box with the *2008 *quilt donations!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That is such wonderful news. It brought tears to my eyes. Yay!!


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Julie said:


> :whoo: *HAPPY DANCE! *:whoo:
> 
> :cheer2: Go rescue! :cheer2: Go rescue! :cheer2: Go rescue! :cheer2:


:cheer2: Go rescue! :cheer2: Go rescue! :cheer2: Go rescue! :cheer2:[/QUOTE]


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Yay!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

:cheer2: What a GREAT IDEA!! :cheer2: :whoo: :clap2:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

That sounds wonderful!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Way cool! :thumb:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

YAY!!!!


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Yay!!!!!!

:cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:

Now THIS is a happy thread!!!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Great news! The more advertising they get the better!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks, Yung! And thanks to HRI for all they do for our breed.


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

WOO HOO!!!! That's FANTASTIC and AMAZING news!!!!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

This is the BEST News I have heard all day. 

THANK YOU so much for working with HRI to help get the word out.

Havanese Forum & HRI Both ROCK

Pat (Humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am glad some news is here on the forum. That is great to have HRI on here. Thanks Yung!


----------



## Administrator (Aug 5, 2010)

Honestly, I can't take credit for this. It wasn't my idea.  I just followed up on what you guys suggested. If you guys have any other suggestions on how we can get word out for rescues, let me know in PM. I can't promise every idea will be used but we'll certainly give it a look.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Yeaaa I love great news. Thank you Yung for following up!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well Gee - I bet you all know what I think about this.....LOL

Thank you so much for doing this!! I am a rescue nut and feel that this is one of the best things for our breed!! 
If anyone ever has any questions about rescue - they can feel free to contact me! I am happy to help!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

That is wonderful news!!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

How did I miss this thread? This is very cool news indeed! :thumb::cheer2::clap2:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Just wanted to say---I love the new banner for HRI! :cheer2:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

also--thank you for taking down that crazy quilt donation box from 2008! It absolutely drove me bonkers! :thumb:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I love the banner too. It was great to see it before.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:THREE CHEERS FOR THE RESCUE BANNER:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Paige said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:THREE CHEERS FOR THE RESCUE BANNER:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


:whoo:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

That is GREAT to see!!! :biggrin1:


----------

